# Wfrobinette Tiftuf Sod Journal



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Sod laid dormant in mid Feb.

4/6 pics. Green up

Starter fert 18-24-12 down 4/4
No pre-emergent 
No herbicide


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Wfrobinette Beautiful piece of property!!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

@Wfrobinette Sod and Landscaping look great! Looking forward to seeing how this all comes together once your turf fully settles and greens up. Its going to look awesome. I did a similar complete sod renovation to my backyard about two years ago now. I swear waiting on that dormant sod to green up with the anticipation/anxiety of "man I hope this works" almost killed me. It's worth the wait though. The rain we've gotten the last few days is only going to help. Just be sure to keep that sod watered this first year. Looks like you are all over it! ENJOY IT!

Cheers


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks guys!

I have a few low spots holding some water so I have some leveling to do yet.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

5/5 
24-0-20 down on 4/24
Trimec Southern at 0.75 oz per 1ksqft on 4/26
Leveling mix coming on 5/24


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> 5/5
> 24-0-20 down on 4/24
> Trimec Southern at 0.75 oz per 1ksqft on 4/26
> Leveling mix coming on 5/24


Where is your leveling mix coming from? Site one or Super sod? Assuming it's a 70/30?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Actually from https://www.visionssupplyanddesign.com/soil-gravel-sand.html

A blend of tater dirt and compost. I asked for c-33 and he said all the sod guys in the area ask for tater dirt as it drains better than c-33

$30 a yard delivered.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Great. Much appreciated.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Update 7/2

Leveled back 5/22 and front 5/29

1lb of N on 5/30

Got soil test results on 6/5. Low P and K all around and low ph in rear. Corrected as directed.

10lbs / 1k of kelp meal and 4lbs of humic DG on 6/15.

Switch from from 6 blade 10 blade on swardman 6/20. Mowing every other day at 0.45

Working on live edges along all beds.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Looking good! I would definitely recommend Tiftuf over Tifway 419 sod. I have areas of Tiftuf and it stands up straighter, has less matting, and has better color through dry periods. In my case the Tiftuf areas in full sun are also denser than Tifway. The Tifway does have a bit darker green when they are both watered regularly.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

FYI - those runners on the sidewalk are two weeks of growth. This is more work than I thought it would be. But I enjoy it. Should be able to hit the pgr soon.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> FYI - those runners on the sidewalk are two weeks of growth. This is more work than I thought it would be. But I enjoy it. Should be able to hit the pgr soon.


I mow once every 7-8 days at sub 1/2in by using tnex+paclo pgr's. I highly recommend it or you'll mow yourself to death. But all in how much time you got


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - those runners on the sidewalk are two weeks of growth. This is more work than I thought it would be. But I enjoy it. Should be able to hit the pgr soon.
> ...


What rate of each?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Wfrobinette said:
> ...


I follow what syngenta recommends and they say 6oz/acre TNEX (Primmo max) and 8oz/acre Paclo (trimmit 2sc)


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

7/27/2019

8 weeks post level.

Mowing at 0.40" now about every 3rd day. Could probably move to every 4th day.

On 3rd app of PGR. Getting about 12 days in this heat. Applying 1 to 2 days prior to expiry. Grass is getting really thick.

Hit it with main event at 2oz per 1k with last PGR


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

So we are in late August 8/21

Upped the frequency of fast release N to every 10 days to see how thick i can get this stuff. Still have areas in back that must not be getting enough sun. Trying to see if the extra and more frequent N helps it fill in.

Cutting at 0.60 now had several days of rain and pgr wore off before i could get it back down. I might be in the same boat this week too. Pgr expires tomorrow and we've had rain in the evening 2 days in a row.

2oz of main event per 1k with pgr apps. Total of 2 in that combo.

Here are the pic about 36 hours after last mow.

Got a close up too!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

How's the back looking in the shade? Mine is significantly thinner in shadier areas.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> How's the back looking in the shade? Mine is significantly thinner in shadier areas.


Thin. Ill get some good shots from n this months installment.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Here we are 9/29/2019. Nothing but some water, N and PGR.

Pics of front show a very vibrant yard.











Back. Not so much. There ate some really nice areas but i have thinning going on in a couple areas that only get about 4 to 5 hours a day. It looked great before i leveled and have never really recovered.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/6/2019 - begin the turf type annual rye oversees.

Why annual? Hoping to bypass the need for chemical kill in spring. If its good enough for the philly eagles its good enough for me.

Mowed on 10/5
Verticut 10/5
Scalped back to 0.50" from 0.75 on 10/6

Seed: Barenbrug SOS MAXX turf type annual rye

https://www.barusa.com/professional-turf/products/sos-2.htm

10lbs /1000 sqft on 10/6


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/12

Plenty of new grass coming up. Some are 2 to 3 inches tall.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

What a difference2 days makes. Mowed agin today.

Still have quite a bit of green to the bermuda but the arg is coming in well.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/27 - 21 days

Been mowing twice a week with rotary. Hit it today at 1.25 with the reel.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

12/10 mowing and growing


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Lawn/property looks great...I didn't get my Celebration down until August so I'm going to wait a until next year before I hit it with PRG. I took have a few "shady" spots but they were thinned out this fall so hopefully this spring it comes back stronger and fills in similar to yours by the end of next season...here in Tampa I still have some spots that are going crazy where others have gone dormant. Wish I would have started a lawn journal!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

1FASTSS said:


> Lawn/property looks great...I didn't get my Celebration down until August so I'm going to wait a until next year before I hit it with PRG. I took have a few "shady" spots but they were thinned out this fall so hopefully this spring it comes back stronger and fills in similar to yours by the end of next season...here in Tampa I still have some spots that are going crazy where others have gone dormant. Wish I would have started a lawn journal!


Thanks! Never too late to start a journal.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

5/6/2020

We are now about 15 months in. As I posted before, I tried an overseed with Barenbrug sos max annual rye. It went fairly well it got a little out of control as we had a wet winter. It grew faster than I could keep it mowed so much of it the back yard got big and thick. I did a light round of negate and it knock down some of the rye and have a bottle of revolver coming to finish this stuff off.

Wife loved the green lawn all winter.

See 3rd pic to see the annual rye left.

No fertilizer yet. It will go down after I get they rye sprayed again.


----------



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)

@Wfrobinette rye looked great! Interested in the SOS Max you used. How often did you "need" to mow? I know winter wetness stretches out the mows more than is ideal. Will you use this again or change to something else this fall?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

MidloMillers2012 said:


> @Wfrobinette rye looked great! Interested in the SOS Max you used. How often did you "need" to mow? I know winter wetness stretches out the mows more than is ideal. Will you use this again or change to something else this fall?


For a while I was mowing as frequent as I did with the Bermuda. Then it started to rain and had to cut less frequently. Eventually had to move to the rotary. This stuff would grow an 1nch a day(at least it seemed that way). Even when grass was dry to the touch it still has a very high water content. I had to clean underside of rotary after every mow.

It was really a nice looking grass until it got out of control. Once it got big it reminded me more of a crabgrass.

I will probably try a perennial rye next year to see if it grows slower.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

7/28

Sorry for the delay here folks. Went from fairway to rough due to my reel mower being down for the count and awaiting parts that have been delayed for 5 weeks.

I've been mowing at 2 inches with a rotary. Is tried the 1.25 in setting but if I slipped off the edges into the beds, driveway, or sidewalks I'd do a full scalp on that spot.

This was last mowed on Saturday and you can still see the tracks! Ugh!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Wfrobinette Looks great. The shady area in the back looks like it's doing better with a higher HOC. Have you noticed any earlier green up with TifTuf compared to your neighbors (who may or may not have a different type of bermuda).


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

probasestealer said:


> @Wfrobinette Looks great. The shady area in the back looks like it's doing better with a higher HOC. Have you noticed any earlier green up with TifTuf compared to your neighbors (who may or may not have a different type of bermuda).


Thanks

I green up weeks before my neighbors. Most of them have lawn services that cut once a week at 3 to 4 inches. Look at my neighbors to the left of my side yard.

I may leave the back at 2" and continue rotary mowing back there and leave the short cut for out front.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

2020 PRG

9/24
1. PGR at full dose
2. Haven't fertilized in 30 days

9/26/2020 
1. Bermuda has been cut at 3/4 
2. Dropped seed Clubhouse PRG at 8lbs/k with 2 passes 
3. Spread X-Start 8-24-4 at 5lbs/k 
4. Went over yard with Swardman and no blade rotation to work seed and fertilizer into the canopy

I'll probably be dropping more as needed in 10 days.

Stay tuned for pics


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/3/2020

Seed starting to come in nicely.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/8/2020

Mowing at 3/4" everyday. Will rise to 1" once the tiftuf shuts down.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/13/2020

Mother Nature changed my plans. 4 inches of rain over the weekend. So my 2nd seeding to fill in missed spots was delayed by a week. Thankful I paid attention to the forecast.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/21/2020 - watering at 3x per week now.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

10/26 - 1 month in


----------

